# White face gauge install...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I bought a pair of white face gauges for my '94 Sentra XE about a month and a half ago off Import Intelligence... the instructions that were supplied with the gauges said that you need to remove the needles off the OEM gauges to install the white face gauges... but what I wanna know is... is it possible to put the white face gauges on WITHOUT removing the needles. I'm really wiery about removing the needles... I've read stories of people messing up their speedos and needle breakage with such projects. I was thinking I could cut the white face gauges in half; vertically... so like this I can just slide the two halves together under the needles. But the instructions also mention that you've got to soak the guages underwater or something?!? (I don't have the instructions in front of me, I'm just recalling off the top of my head). If that's the case, I don't think cutting the gauges in half vertically would work. Feedback on this issue would be much appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

believe it or not I just finished doing this and if you follw their instructions word for word you will not have a problem. Wash the faces of your guages under running water and let dry. then take a spray bottle and fill w/ water and couple drops of dish soap and spray both the black face and the white face. This allows you to slide the white face around or reapply if needed Mine work fine. Let me know if you have specific questions.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info Smoat... how long did the whole process take you? Oh... and a question off topic... did you happen to count how many bulbs were located behind the gauge cluster? I've read that there are six bulbs behind the gauge cluster... I've got six blue LED bulbs on hand which I plan to replace while I'm doing the gauge faces.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have a tach I think it's six bulbs, but the tachless cluster has only four.


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah I don't honestly recall the # of bulbs. But it only takes about five minutes to get the cluster ready to come out of the car. THe hard prt is the speedo cable and that is just a matter of contortioning your body upsidedown under the dash. The part were you remove the needles is a little tedious. The longest part is waiting for the new gauge faces to dry before you peel of the clear front. Reassembly took a total of 10min. I also painted my needles red. Looks nice.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Anyone got any pics? I wouldn't mind doing this if I like what I see! I've seen them before. 

Smoat - You have any pics? I'd like to see your red needles.


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

I will try to get some pics in the next day or two. I am also going to put some pics of my new Hella driving lamps they kick ass.


----------

